# What is the Male vs Female ratio on this site?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Just wanted to see if there are more males or females on this site.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

so far the ratio is 6:2, or 3:1. Thats 6m:2f or 3m:1f.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Ooo, that's too bad. Most Fish do better a 1m:2f ratio.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Maybe the females are just to shy to post.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

what if I identified outside of the gender binary? roar, grr, political correctness!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Plecostomus said:


> Ooo, that's too bad. Most Fish do better a 1m:2f ratio.


i guess we are going to have to kill some males off then


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice question. 11 M to 7 F at the time of this post.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Good idea. 13M to 7F at this time


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Really? That even? In the hobby, males outnumber females by a very wide margin. I guess there is something different about internet boards that skews this.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Maybe the females are just to shy to post.


hahaha I think I'm the opposite of shy...lol...and I'm a gal? :mrgreen:


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow there isn't actually that much of a difference.
I'm surprised.


----------

